# Ribeye of the Sky!!!!



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well it didn't take long this morning. Lucas, Steven, Will & I tag out on Sandhill Crane's after a few hours after sunrise. We scouted are area last Saturday & Friday evening so that we would be on the "*X*" for are hunt today, scouting paid off big time. We hunted over my Outlaw silo's & some home made plywood Crane decoys. The only way to hunt em, feet down & in the decoys. We had a great hide this morning, but it paid off to have our *M2D* on cause a couple times we got caught outside of are blinds. *M2D* ROCKS!!!!!

Here are some photo's of are hunt!!

All four Crane's.









Lucas, Steven, Will & Birds.









Black Cloud BABY!!!!









It was SOOOO nice I hunted in my Crocs!!!









Lucas with a nice adult Crane.









Will with a nice adult Crane.









Steven with his BABY!!!!









Myself with a nice adult Crane.









Oh yeah baby... Black Cloud killes em dead!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great job!!! looked fun!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

sweet man! when i was dove hunting this morning we were driving from one farm to another, and on the way hear 2 shots. looked out the window just in time to see one fall. it made me wanna go so bad! looks way fun! but our group had a few questions. 
can you eat them or is it more of a trophy hunt?
is it hard getting the license?
What size of shot are you shooting? 

There is more my mind is just blank haha :lol:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job guys. Eveyone winds up with a little one once in a while.



hunter_orange13 said:


> can you eat them or is it more of a trophy hunt?
> What size of shot are you shooting?


Both mine from last year is mounted and was BBQ'd (tasted great) and was dropped with a Winchester Xpert 2 3/4 4 shot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope they were full of wheat, not grasshoppers. lol

Good job fellas


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice birds, good pictures. good job. how do they taste?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Look at the young men in those pictures and tell me hunting isn't a good think! Congrats on a day well spent!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Well, I was happy to put mine down. It was a cool hunt! 

I ate some tonight, and it was EXCELLENT!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> Well, I was happy to put mine down. It was a cool hunt!
> 
> I ate some tonight, and it was EXCELLENT!


Congrats!!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job guys! I've only hunted cranes once but it was one of the best hunts I've ever done. I also think the meat is fantastic. Like a VERY lean beef.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Crane's are very tasty, that's why they have the nick new of Ribeye of the sky...

My Crane was full of grain & will be BBQ'd this week!


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

RJ-Max4 said:


> It was SOOOO nice I hunted in my Crocs!!!


You can't beat hunting in crocs, Nice job!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time congrats.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks guys it was a fun hunt for sure. hope to do it again. m2d rocks


----------

